# Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?



## dröpsche (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Freaks !

Wir haben nun eine woche unseren neuen Biofilter an die Pumpe angeschlossen, Einfachkammer zunächst, es wird noch eine weitere folgen. Vor 3 Tagen habe ich ihn geimpft mit käuflichem Filterstarter.

Zum Filter finde ich Angaben ohne Impfung, 6-8 Wochen zu warten mit der UV-Lampe.

Wann denn nach Filterimpfen? Der Verkäufer meinte, 3 Tage abwarten. Ist das denn nicht zu früh - will uns ja nicht alles Gute mit verbrutzeln 
Andererseits wäre freiere Sicht auch schön.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen, kann jemand eine Zeit nennen?

Danke! 

Marion

Neu hier und begeistert


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

In der Regel dauert das einfahren einer neu installierten Filteranlage in der Tat 4-8 Wochen.. Mit Zugabe der Starterbakterien, kann diese Zeit halbiert werden! - Es ist jedoch wie Du es bereits schon machst, anzuraten, dass in dieser Einlaufphase der Filteranlage, die UV Lampe außer Betrieb ist!

Die UV Lampe und das verwechseln viele, ist nicht das alleinige Wundermittel für ein klares Teichwasser und einer Sichttiefe bis zum Boden!! - Die UV Lampe bringt nur was zur Bekämpfung der Schwebealgen und div. Keimen! - Den Abbau von Nährstoffüberschuss muss von der Filteranlage und den dort angesiedelten Bakterien erfolgen - Oder der Einsatz von ausreichend Wasserpglanzen!

Bei mir war es so, dass ich den Filter auch zuerst ohne UV Lampe in Betrieb genommen habe und das Wasser bereits nach 4 Tagen klar wurde! - Habe aber die UV Lampe erst 14 Tage später dazugeschaltet, um die leichte Grüntrübung durch die Schwebealgen wegzubekommen!

Das A und O sind die Bakterien in der Filteranlage bzw. die Wasserpflanzen > Die ganze Biologie muss sich richtig einpendeln.. und dann geht es soweit ich die Erfahrung machen konnte bei den meisten auch ganz ohne UVC Lampe!


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hi Kaje 77

sehr guter Beitrag...

was ich noch in den Raum werfen möchte,
da die nitrifizierenden Bakterien wohl ohne Zweifel substratgebunden sind,
kommen sie nach meiner Meinung doch gar nicht an der "Verbrennbirne...:shock" vorbei, die ja im Prinzip des Durchflusses arbeitet.
Die Bakterien siedeln sich auf der vorhandenen Oberfläche im Teich und im Filter fest an, also kein Durchwandern "via" UV.

Warum sollte man dann mit dem Einschalten warten, wenn man es für nötig hält?

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hallo Jochen,

Danke für die Blumen!
Ich bin der Meinung, auch wenn die Bakterien Substrat gebunden sein sollten, dass die UV Lampe beim einfahren einer neuen Filteranlage wie oben bereits beschrieben ausgeschaltet sein sollte! Dh. wenn eine nagelneue Filternalage unter sofortiger benutzung der UV Lampe in Betrieb genommen werden sollte, kann es je nach Pumpenleistung in Verbindung mit der Einstellung vom Bypass der UVC vorkommen, dass der Bypass der UVC zu gering oder garnicht existiert und somit die Bakterien an der UV Lampe gleich "hingerichtet" werden! Dann kann sich meiner Meinung nach - bin kein Bakterienexperte!- auch keine Bakterienkultur in der Filteranlage bilden > bzw. dauert länger!
Du hast Recht.. Wenn die Bakterien einmal in der Filteranlage gebildet wurden, dann kann die UVC denen auch keinen Schaden mehr anrichten. > Aber dazu müssen die erst einmal in die Filteranlage gelangen und weil die UVC der Filteranlage vorgeschaltet ist,sollte diese die ersten Wochen deaktiviert sein!


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Warum sollte ich überhaupt sollche Starterbakterien dazu geben?Was ist der Vorteil davon?


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hallo Andre,

wie bereits oben beschrieben, sind das A und O eines funktionierenden Filters die Bakterien!
Diese bilden sich in der Regel nach 4-6 Wochen und diese Zeit nenn man "Einfahrphase" der Filteranlage.. Erst dann kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass ein Biologischer Klärvorgang in Deiner Filteranlage funktioniert! - Mit Hilfe dieser Starterbakterien und Zugabe in die Filteranlage und deren Schwämme, wirde diese "Einfahrphase" um die Hälfte beschleunigt und die Bakterien habe sich somit doppelt so schnell in Deiner Filteranlage gebildet und Dein System kann somit früher Wasser "klären" und übberschüssige Nährstoffe abbauen! - Ohne Bakterien, hättest Du eine reine mech. Reinigung der Schwämme und Dein Wasser würde überschüssige Nährstoffe nie abbauen können! - Außer mit Hilfe von ausreichenden Unterwasserpflanzen! > Quasi ein Pflanzenfilter


----------



## dröpsche (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hallo,

ich danke für die Antworten / Meinungen von Euch!

So hatte ich das auch verstanden und konnte deshalb die Angabe des Verkäufers von 3 Tagen nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.

Mit den Starterbakterien wollte ich einfach die natürliche Einfahrzeit verkürzen.
Nach jetzt einer Woche ist das Wasser auch schon deutlich klarer als sonst.

Schwebealgen sind aber immer noch vorhanden und trüben.

"Aus dem Bauch heraus" hätte ich nun auch ca. 2 Wochen abgewartet, war aber nicht sicher.

Richtig finde ich auch den Gedankengang, dass Bakterien, die einmal im Filtermedium Fuß gefasst haben, vor der UV-Lampe nichts mehr zu befürchten haben. Natürlicherweise kommen die ohnehin aus dem Teichwasser dort hinein, oder etwa nicht? Also kann ich die zu Beginn nicht am Etablieren hindern, indem ich sie mit der UV-Lampe abtöte, ja?

Schönen Abend noch allerseits!

Tschüß

Marion


----------



## Kaje (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hallo Marion!

Wie gesagt, warte mit dem einschalten Deiner UV Lampe nach der Zugabe der Starterbakterien in den Filter und deren Schwämme 2 Wochen, dann hast Du in der Regel genügend Mikroorganismen im Filter für einen biologischen Nährstoffabbau der Filteranlage und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite!


----------



## KOI-Petsch (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Ich hab jetzt zwar auch nicht die meiste ahnung davon, aber ich habe die startbakterien über mein helX gestreut und die pumpe dann 3 std ausgelassen das sich die bakterien festsetzen können. Danach habe ich sie wider mit UV Lampe eingeschaltet gebe zu habe da in dem mom nicht dran gedacht, aber wie das helxx jetzt aussieht hat sich dort schon etwas angesiedelt und mein teich ist relativ klar.


----------



## Kaje (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Die Pumpe für mehrere Stunden auszuschalten ist eigentlich der größte Fehler, den man machen kann! Die Bakterien brauchen permanent frische Sauerstoffzufuhr, um überleben und arbeiten zu können! - Wenn Du die Pumpe für mehrere Stunden ausschaltest, dann fehlt diese Zufuhr in die Filteranlage und der Großteil Deiner Bakterien sind bereits nach ca. 2 Stunden über den Jordan gegangen!


----------



## lollo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*



Kaje77 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe für mehrere Stunden auszuschalten ist eigentlich der größte Fehler, den man machen kann! Die Bakterien brauchen permanent frische Sauerstoffzufuhr, um überleben und arbeiten zu können! - Wenn Du die Pumpe für mehrere Stunden ausschaltest, dann fehlt diese Zufuhr in die Filteranlage und der Großteil Deiner Bakterien sind bereits nach ca. 2 Stunden über den Jordan gegangen!



Hallo, 

und wie haben dann die Bakterien die man sich beim Händler kauft überlebt?
Diese befinden sich in einem geschlossenen Behälter, stehen schon vielleicht über Jahre im Regal des Händlers, und sind der Sonneneinstrahlung und Temperaturunterschiede ausgesetz! :smoki


----------



## Kaje (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hallo Lothar,

soweit ich dies damals von den Händlern und auch von den Koizüchtern noch im Hinterkopf habe, sind diese Starterbakterien im Labor gezüchtet und luftdicht verpackt.. Sobald diese mit Sauerstoff und Wasser in Berührung kommen, werden diese zum leben "erweckt". Wenn diese Bakterien also einmal "erweckt" wurden und dies gilt auch für die bereits natürlich angesiedelten, dann brauchen diese permanente Sauerstoffzufuhr um effektiv arbeiten zu können und überhaupt zu überleben.

Dies ist ja auch der Fehler, der meist beim Betrieb von Filteranlagen gemacht wird, dass diese nur für ein paar Std. tagsüber betrieben werden..


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hi,
 meine Meinung dazu,

die Starterbakterien bilden sich erst wenn sie "Arbeit" und Sauerstoff bekommen.
Das würde ich mal so umschreiben...

Erst wenn die Starterbakterien in den Teich gegeben werden, uns sie mit etwas Nährstoff (ist eigentlich immer im Teich, auch ohne Fischbesatz, wenn auch in geringen Mengen) in Berührung kommen.
Wenn sie dann durch den Durchfluss des Filters stetig mit Sauerstoff angereichert werden, fängt die Umwandlung der Nährstoffe zu Nitrat an.

Nährstoffe/Stickstoffe etc. > Ammonium/Ammoniak > Nitrit > Nitrat

PS,

und das ist Fakt...

 wenn man den Durchfluss mal für zwei Stunden ausschaltet sterben deswegen nicht gleich die Bakterien ab, das ist ein schwerer Irrtum der in vielen Foren abgetippselt wird.

Förderlich ist das natürlich nicht, und die Nitrifikationskette (siehe oben) kommt arg in`s Schwanken, aber absterben tut so schnell keine Bakterie.
Was natürlich vollkommen richtig ist der Filter sollte immer 24 std am Tag durchlaufen !!!,
nur so kann der Filter effektiv biologisch umwandeln.

Wenn so einige Teichianer meinen, Zwecks Stromersparniss den Teich Filter in der Nacht für ein paar Stunden auszuschalten, können sie sich den Filter ganz sparen, da sich die Bakterien nie richtig entfalten können.

Aber wenn mal (nicht dauerhaft) der Strom für zwei Std. ausfällt, kommt es sicherlich nicht zum Gau.


----------



## GG aus GL (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wann UV-Lampe an nach Filterstart mit Bakterienzugabe?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute meinen Filter in Betreib genimmen.
Damit alles etwas schneller geht habe ich auch eine Dose starter Bakterien-Pulver gekauft.

In der Beschreibung steht " Pulver über die Filterschwämme streuen und dann ca. 2 Stunden den Filter nicht betreiben, In dieser Zeit stetzt sich das Pulver in den Filterschwämmen fest" und genau so habe ich angeimpft!

UV-Lampe lasse ich übrigens auch mal 14 Tage aus.

Muß auch noch ein Kabelproblem lösen... denn der Bitron hat nur 5m Kabel; da fehlt mir ca. 1 Meter bis in meinen Keller.... ärgerlich.

LG
Gerd


----------

